# Real Madrid - PSG: 9 marzo 2022 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Real Madrid - PSG, ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions. Si riparte dall'1-0 per i parigini. Si gioca mercoledì 9 marzo 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Bernabeu di Madrid

Dove vedere Real Madrid - PSG in tv e Streaming?

Diretta su Amazon Prime dalle ore 21:00

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - PSG, ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions. Si riparte dall'1-0 per i parigini. Si gioca mercoledì 9 marzo 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Bernabeu di Madrid
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - PSG in tv e Streaming?
> 
> ...


Stasera mi gusto il modigliani.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stasera mi gusto il modigliani.


Due belle papere in uscita con conseguenti goals ridicoli sarebbero una vera goduria.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Mi auguro papere a non finire di Dollarumma ah ah.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Due belle papere in uscita con conseguenti goals ridicoli sarebbero una vera goduria.


Ho già messo in frigo una bella birra.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stasera mi gusto il modigliani.


Occhio che a Madrid le porte sono gigantesche, grandissime.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Occhio che a Madrid le porte sono gigantesche, grandissime.


Coprirà più porta allargando le gambe.
E se anche dovesse subire gol... la colpa sarebbe dei fischi di san siro.

Poi ci pensano caressa e soci a ribadire che.... donarumma è megliio e' pelè!!


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - PSG, ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions. Si riparte dall'1-0 per i parigini. Si gioca mercoledì 9 marzo 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Bernabeu di Madrid
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - PSG in tv e Streaming?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Real molto aggressivo


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

A tratti sembra un videogame.
Giocatori overclocckati


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sta partita si sta giocando a livelli di velocita' supersonici, sembra giocarsi un altro calcio pazzesco.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Messi è forte, ma sembra un giocatore "normale" rispetto agli altri anni. L'età si fa sentire...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma Piccinini deve per forza urlare sempre?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Piccinini deve per forza urlare sempre?


Non va.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non va.



E' insopportabile


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

A questa velocità con Romagnoli ne avremmo presi già 4.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Gran gol di Mbappé


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

No vabbè ma sto qui è dopato, ma come diavolo si è inserito? Ha spaccato la difesa proprio.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Piccinini deve per forza urlare sempre?


Che odio le sue telecronache


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Alaba marca Frappe in stile Romagnoli


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A questa velocità con Romagnoli ne avremmo presi già 4.


Veramente. Comunque il PSG quest'anno è veramente forte e sicuro di sè. Si candida seriamente alla Champions e la presenza di Messi, pur non essendo più quello del Barcellona, sarà fondamentale in ciò.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che odio le sue telecronache



Ok che ora è su Amazon ma non deve mica vendere nulla


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Quando l'uscita a farfalle di Zizzo?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Messi mammamia non sembra più lui...Gli hanno preso palla come nulla fosse.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

C'era una volta il Real Madrid...


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Palleggio Psg veramente pazzesco!!! E che attacco hanno fantascientifico!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando l'uscita a farfalle di Zizzo?


se non ci arrivano in area lui non può fare cappelle.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'era una volta il Real Madrid...


Più che altro Benzema sta sprecando l'insprecabile. Non stanno giocando male ed il PSG quest'anno è illegale.


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2022)

Secondo me la ribaltano e vanno ai supplementari.

Le partite di CL si vincono di nervi e il Real ha molta più esperienza del PSG.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Messi mammamia non sembra più lui...Gli hanno preso palla come nulla fosse.



c'ha le gambe di legno ormai, esplosività quasi allo zero


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok che ora è su Amazon ma non deve mica vendere nulla


Qualcuno gli dica che Mbappė é in scadenza. Ha detto che il prezzo dopo stasera aumenta ancora..


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'ha le gambe di legno ormai, esplosività quasi allo zero


Veramente. Ancora un ottimo giocatore per carità, ma non è più Messi che dovevano andarci in 4-5 a togliergli palla. Dargli ancora il pallone d'oro è un'offesa all'intelligenza.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli dica che Mbappė é in scadenza. Ha detto che il prezzo dopo stasera aumenta ancora..


Forse e il prezzo che proporrà lo sceicco.
Mi sembra che 2 giorni fa si parlava di 200 mln per 2 anni di contratto 
Una cosa del tipo 50 mln a l'anno di stipendio + bonus di 100 mln alla firma


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'ha le gambe di legno ormai, esplosività quasi allo zero


sembra uno che sta giocando a calcetto con gli amici


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Veramente. Comunque il PSG quest'anno è veramente forte e sicuro di sè. Si candida seriamente alla Champions e la presenza di Messi, pur non essendo più quello del Barcellona, sarà fondamentale in ciò.


Ci manca che non sia un candidato. Hanno comprato il più forte al mondo praticamente di ogni ruolo o quasi… 

Davanti mbappe Neymar messi.

Poi Verratti miglior regista al mondo.
HAKIMI miglior laterale destro. 
Nuno mendes miglior laterale sinistro o comunque un top3 del ruolo mondiale. 
E poi Marquinhos capitano del Brasile, donnarumma portiere della squadra campione d’Europa ecc..


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ci manca che non sia un candidato. Hanno comprato il più forte al mondo praticamente di ogni ruolo o quasi…
> 
> Davanti mbappe Neymar messi.
> 
> ...


Il PSG da anni è tra le squadre più forti al mondo, però quest'anno sono veramente una squadra matura, al di là dei nomi forti presenti. Girano che è una meraviglia. Per me sono obbligati a vincere la Champions.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse e il prezzo che proporrà lo sceicco.
> Mi sembra che 2 giorni fa si parlava di 200 mln per 2 anni di contratto
> Una cosa del tipo 50 mln a l'anno di stipendio + bonus di 100 mln alla firma


Ecosostenibicalifragilistichespiralidoso.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecosostenibicalifragilistichespiralidoso.


chesparadosso...


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2022)

Verratti devastante


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Perez in tribuna starà schiumando bile a non finire vedendo un Mbappé così...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Gli Ingiocabili contro questo real non hanno visto palla.
Vero @diavoloINme ?


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' insopportabile


Cccezzionale!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Grandissimo Dollarman che la riapre ahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahhahahahahaha Giggioooooooooooooo


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Modiglianiiiiii


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Eccola la cappella


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

HAHAHAH MODIGLIANI


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho già messo in frigo una bella birra.


Stappata la prima birra, Diavoloinme?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

PAPERUMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Dollarumma che asino, che ******* ha combinato!!! Godooooooo!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2022)

ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

Raiola domani deve chiedere il rinnovo a 15 milioni, il ragazzo non gioca sereno con soli 8 annui.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Donnarummaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Con questa saliamo a 15 milioni l'anno! Bravo!


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Cccezzionale!


Proprio lui!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Dio esiste. Suca infame.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Papera clamorosa. Okay che è scarso coi piedi, ma aveva tutto il tempo necessario per gestire il pallone, invece si è completamente incartato ahahaha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

adesso serve una seconda papera del somaro e passaggio del turno del somaro


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2022)

ommemmierd' la riapre ....


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2022)

Grande Gigio, con i piedi d'altronde è forte come Maignan, secondo Caressa.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Povero Dollarman, "non è tranquillo" dice Alciato ahahahaahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Papera clamorosa. Okay che è scarso coi piedi, ma aveva tutto il tempo necessario per gestire il pallone, invece si è completamente incartato ahahaha



Raiola ha già l'accordo con la Juve...


----------



## Route66 (9 Marzo 2022)

Vai modigliani facci sognare!!


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Marzo 2022)

Grande Gigioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Grazie fenomeno, era mesi che aspettavo la figuraccia in mondovisione in UCL.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando l'uscita a farfalle di Zizzo?


Elementare Watson


----------



## RickyB83 (9 Marzo 2022)

Goffarrumma.. Godo!


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

Appena ho visto la papera sono entrato x godere raga. 

Prima Ambrosini si è anche messo a ridere ahahagsy


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Raiola ha già l'accordo con la Juve...


Ma a Torino lo vogliono ancora 'sto paperone? Non saprei onestamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Stappata la prima birra, Diavoloinme?


Che succede?
Lasciamo stare va....
Convinto di guardare la partita e poi realizzo che non la danno su sky.
Un nervoso..


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

PSG in bambola


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gli Ingiocabili contro questo real non hanno visto palla.
> Vero @diavoloINme ?


La prossima volta la portano da casa.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che succede?
> Lasciamo stare va....
> Convinto di guardare la partita e poi realizzo che non la danno su sky.
> Un nervoso..


Paperissima del Dollaro


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che succede?
> Lasciamo stare va....
> Convinto di guardare la partita e poi realizzo che non la danno su sky.
> Un nervoso..


Guarda la papera sul tubo...emozioni tipo il rigore di Sheva a Manchester


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Paperissima del Dollaro


Descrivete ragazzi...
Stappo la birra buona.
Stasera baladin


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Caressa che dice ??
Ahah goooodoo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Nooooo non stavo guardando, una cosa del genere era da vedere in diretta, che nervoso.......


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Che somaro sto Vinicio


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Descrivete ragazzi...
> Stappo la birra buona.
> Stasera baladin


Passaggio indietro, il Dollaro controlla e cerca di scartare Benzema con i piedi, goffaggine assoluta, la perde, torna a Benzema che segna. Dollaro a terra che protesta e piange.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

E niente ...
Tu chiamale se vuoi ....
Soddisfazioni .


----------



## RickyB83 (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nooooo non stavo guardando, una cosa del genere era da vedere in diretta, che nervoso.......



Bellissima in diretta


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

gOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahha zizzooooo


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

*Fenomeno Benzema *

*2-1*


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Sono grandi soddisfazioni. Il Dollaro bucato ancora.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Che palla splendida ha messo Modric!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

PSG al tappeto


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma a Torino lo vogliono ancora 'sto paperone? Non saprei onestamente.


Molto meglio il codice fiscale. Poi è stato Allegri a non volerlo quindi finché c'è lui ..


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Modric impressionante


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Modric è illegale


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Che giocatori Modric e Benzema


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahah 
Ma le sue ambizioni erano quelle di far ridere il mondo ?
Poteva firmare per il circo togni.
Pagliaccio.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

saosaihddsahdhsa d


ashdsah dhad 

ahsdhsahd 


ahahahahahahaha

3 a 1


ahahaahahaha

godoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

E' tutto troppo bello.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

E 3


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Modric impressionante


Questo anche a quarant'anni porta tutti a spasso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahahah spettacolooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

*Benzema *

*3-1*


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahaha 3-1


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Karimmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Dollarone il prossimo anno al Monza. HAHAHA


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Bellissimo tutto iniziato con una papera di Modigliani


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma è andato lì per vincere la Champions


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Tutto merito di Gigio che ha riaperto una partita giù chiusa ahahahahaahahha!!!


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

ahahaahaha


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Paperumma non ne prende una. Anzi, le prende. Ma in fondo al sacco.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

L'infame è stato ripagato.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahah
Praticamente minkiarumma ha fatto partire la rimonta.
Ahah
Godooooo


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Sto Vinicio è fortissimo, ma fino alle caviglie. I piedi glieli hanno montati al contrario.


----------



## sion (9 Marzo 2022)

Sto godendo


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Adesso servirebbe qualcuno che si sacrifica su Mbappè che è il vero pericolo del PSG e poi è fatta,


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Il paperone di Donnarumma ha cambiato la partita. Però mi rimangio quello che ho detto post prima. Avevo elogiato il carattere del PSG, ma hanno dimostrato che basta un episodio a sfavore loro che crollano come una piccola qualsiasi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

L'infame sarà appeso alla Tour Eiffel


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Il Karma ragazzi.


----------



## Route66 (9 Marzo 2022)

Non ci credo.....Karim e tre!!


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2022)

Circa 3/4 anni fa continuavano ad accostarci Benzema durante il mercato estivo e ricordo che molti non lo volevano perché bollito. Se non sbaglio quell’estete prendermmo Kalinic haha


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Si gode


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2022)

impazzisco


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2022)

titolo per il giornale di domani :

il psg GIGIOneggia e esce dalla CL


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

Sto godendo pesantemente


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Domani Dollarumma in prima pagina sull'Equipe. Ma non come sperava


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Secondo me la ribaltano e vanno ai supplementari.
> 
> Le partite di CL si vincono di nervi e il Real ha molta più esperienza del PSG.



Mi autoquoto, forse neanche andranno ai supplementari.

È sempre la stessa storia, le figurine sono buone solo sugli album Caciatori Panini, per la CL serve esperienza, storia, senso di appartenenza.
Motivo per cui ripudio ogni forma di Superlega fatta alla cavolo di cane, senza storia.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Karma ragazzi.


Prendi i pop corn.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

La Remuntada è una Grossissima responsabilità di donnarumma. Se escono non mi stupirei di vedere ma navas titolare fino a fine stagione.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'infame sarà appeso alla Tour Eiffel



Lo mandano a fare lo scudo umano a Kiev


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Il psg è imbarazzante, giocano una campionato che non si fila nessuno è poi in CL vengono spediti regolarmente a casa, Donnarumma è fortissimo e nella migliore squadra al mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Se finisce così si conferma che il PSG è davvero il più grande fallimento del calcio moderno, anche grazie all'infame.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Daje Carletto. 
Fammi sognare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2022)

e la squadra delle ballerine comincia a pestare come fabbri all'80esimo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Aspetto quelli di sky al varco.
Caressaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Domani Dollarumma in prima pagina sull'Equipe. Ma non come sperava



Forse sulla carta igienica.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Niente, sto Vinicio c'ha i piedi proprio a contrario


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lo mandano a fare lo scudo umano a Kiev



Lui ci va, se glielo dice Raiola ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma il PSG è in campo?


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Che istinto del gol ha Benzema? 
Sono sicuro che in un'altra vita fa il serial killer


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2022)

Ho sempre detestato il Real. Solo il PSG poteva farmelo tifare.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma in che lingua parla quella capra ignorante di Zizzo?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Che istinto del gol ha Benzema?
> *Sono sicuro che in un'altra vita fa il serial killer*



Forse pure in questa


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2022)

C'è poco da dire. Stiamo godendo.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Vinicius meriterebbe un gol


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ora Macron chiama Putin?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma in che lingua parla quella capra ignorante di Zizzo?


Perché parla?
Sarà la cover de er panza.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Con l'addio di Ronaldo Benzema ha fatto bingo.

Comunque, attaccante enorme. E' uno che sa sia mettersi al servizio di chi è più forte, sia fare il bomber implacabile.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma il PSG è in campo?


Al netto dell'errore di quel cesso di obeso una squadra che punta alla Champions non può sparire così dopo un gol preso.

Quel trio di superstar nel primo tempo ha dato calcio-spettacolo; nel secondo tempo la realtà del calcio fatta di altre cose è venuta fuori


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Fate vedere la papera a putin.
Magari ride e diventa trattabile.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Se a Vinicio monti due piedi decenti, esce Garrincha o Eusebio.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Luka vieni da noi, almeno per un anno. Quanto lo vorrei.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Pochettino sembra Frodo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Al netto dell'errore di quel cesso di obeso una squadra che punta alla Champions non può sparire così dopo un gol preso.
> 
> Quel trio di superstar nel primo tempo ha dato calcio-spettacolo; nel secondo tempo la realtà del calcio fatta di altre cose è venuta fuori



Mettere insieme tante belle figurine non garantisce nulla. Il Real è squadra.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma Messi è ancora in campo?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Messi è ancora in campo?



Pascola.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Messi è ancora in campo?


Stavo giusto aspettando il triplice fischio per evitare di fare figure di emme in caso di eurogol...

Ma oggi è stato evanescente.

C'è poco da dire, il duopolio di Messi e CR7 è definitivamente finito.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Messi comunque oltre al calo fisico mi sembra spento, gioca solo per il grano. Non ha più voglia, questa la sensazione che mi dà


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2022)

Benzema miglior centravanti degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Dollaro vai a ridiscutere l'ingaggio con l'Emiro, vai


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Prendere Messi per non andare oltre gli ottavi. LOL. 

Sto PSG mentalmente rimane una squadretta, non puoi prendere altri due gol in quel modo, al di là della papera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2022)

neanche nei migliori sogni potevano uscire così.

tutta colpa dell'idiota.

spettacolare.


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ciao Gigio.. goditi Parigi maiale


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Aahahah, finita!

Grazie Gigio per questa serata!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Benzema miglior centravanti degli ultimi 10 anni.


Clamoroso. Forse esagero, ma per me è troppo sottovalutato.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

secondo tempo di Modric da Dio del calcio


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Marzo 2022)

"...Il PSG non ha mai mollato pur di prendermi" (cit.)


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> neanche nei migliori sogni potevano uscire così.
> 
> tutta colpa dell'idiota.
> 
> spettacolare.


Ahah 
Pupazzo.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Spero che qualcuno dei nostri giovani in ascesa faccia tesoro di questa partita 
Mai specchiarsi. 
Stare sempre in partita.


----------



## The P (9 Marzo 2022)

Godoooooooo per dollarumma. Questo è quello che si merita questa gente.

Stoici Modric e Benzema, meravigliosi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Il Real è una squadra è l'ha dimostrato. Nel PSG tanti bambini viziati.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Karlettooooo


----------



## Route66 (9 Marzo 2022)

Grazie Carletto per aver spazzato via il circo e tutti i suoi pagliacci!!!


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2022)

Se sapessi il francese andrei sul forum dei parigini per vedere che dicono su zizzu haha


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Cioè Donnarumma è un mediocre e siamo d'accordo, figuriamoci. Ma ricordiamo che con il pareggio, il PSG era comunque in vantaggio, bastava gestire la gara. Certi crolli psicologici, se vuoi vincere la CL, non te li puoi permettere. Cioè hanno subito 3 reti, non una. Sono dei mediocri e Pochettino è l'ennesimo sopravvalutato del bel giuoco per non vincere nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ci campiamo per un anno con sta papera


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

Nel calcio moderno nessuno può giocare con 3 che camminano in fase di non possesso come messi Neymar mbappe. Te ne puoi permettere al massimo uno, forse due contro avversarie modeste.


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2022)

Benzema è sempre stato un animale, chiaramente con Ronaldo ne usciva oscurato, ma la sua qualità non è mai stata in discussione.

Pensare che la Francia ha vinto un Mondiale senza di lui(con tutto il rispetto per il nostro buon Oliviero).

Il PSG, con i suoi mangiasoldi, torna a giocare la sola Ligue 1. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
Ha trionfato il calcio, non perché il Real sia molto più pulito, ma perché la storia si è fatta valere sui soldi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Su sky per ora nessuno parla della papera. 
Titoloni per benzema.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2022)




----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

DESOLÈ MONSIEUR GIGIÒ


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

Il PSG è un'accozzaglia pazzesca guidata da un pirla che solo la Ligue1 potrebbe vincere.

Non amo il Real, ma amo il calcio e il Real stasera ha giocato una partita fenomenale, al netto del primo tempo.

Vinicius devastante (Leao impara, nel senso di stare sempre in partita), Modric e Benzema incommentabili.

Epic fail PSG... grande Pochettino, ma soprattutto grande Carlo.

PS: le pagelle di Caressa su Zizzo le fanno domani?


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè Donnarumma è un mediocre e siamo d'accordo, figuriamoci. Ma ricordiamo che con il pareggio, il PSG era comunque in vantaggio, bastava gestire la gara. Certi crolli psicologici, se vuoi vincere la CL, non te li puoi permettere. Cioè hanno subito 3 reti, non una. Sono dei mediocri e Pochettino è l'ennesimo sopravvalutato del bel giuoco per non vincere nulla.


Sono delle figurine. Nessun concetto di squadra. Dei piccoli Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## sion (9 Marzo 2022)

Onore a due grandi campioni come Karim e modric


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Marzo 2022)

Sgodicchio abbastanza quando la spocchia arrogante dei miliardazzi dell'emiro, di Leonardo, di Donnarumma, di Messi, di Neymar, di Mbappè e di quest'accozzaglia di figurine viene sbattuta fuori a calcin*ulo dalla storia e dalla tradizione del Real Madrid. Carletto e Benzema ancora una volta la spiegano ai parvenu con la r moscia e le tasche gonfie.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Marzo 2022)

Sto godendo troppo


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Guardate che esultanze post-partita di Modric e Benzema. La fame. 
Il paragone con Messi e Neymar è impietoso sotto questo punto di vista. 

Certo, il capolavoro di putridume è quel panzone tra i pali. I quattro citati hanno vinto tutto, ci sta che passino gli ultimi anni a passeggiare per il campo. 
Modigliani è il nulla assoluto che non ha fatto nulla e il pizzaiolo lo eleva a divinità dei portieri.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Sull'Equipe si vota la più grande delusione della serata. Primo Messi al 46%, secondo Gigione nostro al 30%


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Su sky scorrono le immagini della papera e nessuno ne parla. 
Schifosi.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Marzo 2022)

E di Camavinga vogliamo parlare? Veterano 
Messi ex giocatore,  Neymar anche se inciccionito uno dei migliori.
Vinicius crea panico ogni volta che tocca palla, Modric ancora in cattedra e Spiaze per il portiere del Psg ( intendo mi spiace per Navas).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Sti cessi che giocano con le figurine in campo.tiè !!!!  
E volevano vincere la gembions,modigliani compreso


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Veramente. Comunque il PSG quest'anno è veramente forte e sicuro di sè. Si candida seriamente alla Champions e la presenza di Messi, pur non essendo più quello del Barcellona, sarà fondamentale in ciò.


Dicevi?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Per ora su sky vergognoso .
Vergognoso.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Passaggio indietro, il Dollaro controlla e cerca di scartare Benzema con i piedi, goffaggine assoluta, la perde, torna a Benzema che segna. Dollaro a terra che protesta e piange.


Piange veramente?


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2022)

Partita che ti fa riconciliare con il calcio, qualora ce ne fosse bisogno!

Carletto, Modric e Benzema mostruosi


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

Raga ma a Porchettino chi gli ha dato il patentino? Come cacchio fai a preferire Il Cicciogamer di Castellammare a Navas che ha vinto 3 Champions da titolare?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dicevi?


E la madonna,avevi il colpo in canna da mesi ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*Julio Cesar: "Ce lo insegnano da bambini a non arretrare con il pallone verso la porta."*


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su sky scorrono le immagini della papera e nessuno ne parla.
> Schifosi.


Su Amazon invece il grande CLARENCE lo ha detto in maniera netta e chiara. CLARENCE SEEDORF UNO DI NOI.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Piange veramente?


Era una licenza poetica... ho esagerato.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Celebrazioni per il real, Ancelotti e benzema. 

Della papera nulla.

Raiola avrà chiamato gli amici per oscurare.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso. Forse esagero, ma per me è troppo sottovalutato.


Non esageri, spesso nelle varie classifiche è messo sotto a Lewa, Suarez ecc perchè segna di meno(negli anni di cr7 al real)..ma il lavoro che fa lui per la squadra, da regista avanzato, nessuno lo fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Condo' tocca il discorso ma viene subito zittito dalla billo' che annuncia il servizio della partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Raga ma a Porchettino chi gli ha dato il patentino? Come cacchio fai a preferire Il Cicciogamer di Castellammare a Navas che ha vinto 3 Champions da titolare?



Gli è stato imposto, basta leggere le dichiarazioni di Raiola al tempo.


----------



## MagicBox (9 Marzo 2022)

E tutto questo dopo che hanno pure fatto in modo di portare la finale a Parigi 

che meraviglia


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Raga ma a Porchettino chi gli ha dato il patentino? Come cacchio fai a preferire Il Cicciogamer di Castellammare a Navas che ha vinto 3 Champions da titolare?


Un perdente nato. Un altro Montella, bravo solo per il "bel giuoco".


----------



## Route66 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su sky scorrono le immagini della papera e nessuno ne parla.
> Schifosi.


E niente....sono in lutto......


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque tra verratti e modric c'è un abisso

Nelle partite che contano come con l Italia il nostro sparisce sempre





E che giocatore Benzema che giocatore. Mi è sempre piaciuto già da anni e anni fa

Questi emiri prendono messi mbappè Ibra neymar cavani senza contare dietro e abenzens nella stessa squadra da anni chiava di più

Se fossero venuti da noi gli emiri a quest'ora avevamo già 3 Champions in più


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sky che vergogna!!!! Caressa sucaaaa!!!! Non hanno nemmeno menzionato l'errore di Cessarumma!! Vergognosi e sono in lutto!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Costacurta parla di mezzo fallo su Donnarumma .
Vergognoso ahah


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su sky scorrono le immagini della papera e nessuno ne parla.
> Schifosi.


Su Prime Video sono più obiettivi.

Addirittura la giornalista bionda ha osato commentare così: 
"...di questa roba qui cosa diciamo?" (riferendosi alla papera di dollarman)

Julio Cesar risponde dicendo 
"già nei ragazzini si insegna che non si rivolge mai la palla verso la porta. Qui Donnarumma addirittura ha rischiato l'autogol"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Menomale che sto seguendo il post partita su Amazon, Seedorf e Julio Cesar hanno detto le cose come stanno.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Costacurta parla di mezzo fallo su Donnarumma .
> Vergognoso ahah



Costacurta incommentabile, non si vergogna a dire certe ca....... io guardo Prime video e sono nettamente piu' obiettivi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

Non che mi dispiaccia come giornalista ma che senso ha che Marco Cattaneo lavori sia con Dazn che Prime Video??

Non penso che manchino giornalisti in Italia


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Vai gigio sei pronto per la corsa coi cammelli nel deserto


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E la madonna,avevi il colpo in canna da mesi ?


No semplicemente non ho seguito la partita e tornando nelle pagine dietro per vedere i commenti nel momento in cui Modigliani faceva la cappellata ho beccato il commento di @fabri47 e non ho resistito alla tentazione 
Parlare troppo presto non è mai saggio. Ieri ho fatto lo stesso identico errore con Laureato Martinez sulla partita dell'Inter


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Vai gigio sei pronto per la corsa coi cammelli nel deserto


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dicevi?


Dicevo che ho preso una cappellata, infatti se guardi topic prima ho detto che mi rimangiavo tutto  . 

Io godo, in ogni caso.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dicevo che ho preso una cappellata, infatti se guardi *topic* prima ho detto che mi rimangiavo tutto  .
> 
> Io godo, in ogni caso.


Post volevo dire* .


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ancelotti in mondovisione dice che la partita è cambiata sull'episodio di Donnarumma. 
Ahah
Ridicolizzato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2022)

La cosa più tragica è che negli ultimi trenta minuti non hanno costruito una occasione da gol. L'unica palla gol è stata con la punizione di Messi.

Sono una barzelletta continua. Ora voglio vedere quanto gli offrirà lo sceicco per cercare di far rimanere Mbappe che, ovviamente, non ne vuole sapere di restare


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Provando un attimo a fare i seri : il bamboccio si è sempre innalzato più in alto del Milan e del livello del Milan.

Ha realizzato oggi che è scarso per giocare a certi livelli e che il Milan con Maignan si è migliorato?

L'ho sempre definito il fenomeno virtuale. Il fenomeno fake.

E ho litigato anche con milanisti che su questi lidi lo definivano top 3 mondo e mike invece era il daungreiiid. Ahah


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sull'Equipe si vota la più grande delusione della serata. Primo Messi al 46%, secondo Gigione nostro al 30%



Sul sito de L'Equipe (traduzione google)

Alla fine è bastato un grosso errore di Donnarumma a rilanciare la macchina del Madrid, quando ha tremato davanti a Benzema (al limite della falla), a vantaggio di Vinicius, che ha regalato il francese per il pareggio (61°). Un cambio di rotta, l'inizio della furia merengue, la perdita del controllo degli uomini di Mauricio Pochettino.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, finalmente, come ho sempre auspicato non c'è più la regola del gol doppio in trasferta.

Il Real ad inizio secondo tempo non era affatto fuori dalla partita come ci vogliono far credere, ma ci fosse stata la vecchia regola non avrebbe avuto la stessa verve e convinzione.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Quello che ha fatto Modric in tutta l'azione del secondo goal è roba da antologia.

Giocatore di livello superiore, immenso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che ha fatto Modric in tutta l'azione del secondo goal è roba da antologia.
> 
> Giocatore di livello superiore, immenso.


36 anni... Uno degli ultimi giocatori di tecnica e intelligenza, da altri tempi


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 36 anni... Uno degli ultimi giocatori di tecnica e intelligenza, da altri tempi


Ha anche vinto un Pallone d'Oro, che peraltro tanti contestano pure, eppure per me è un giocatore che non viene celebrato abbastanza per quello che è (penso ad altri di poco piu vecchi di lui come Xavi e Iniesta che godono di grande stampa, meritata per carità ma non piu di Modric).

E' davvero uno dei piu forti e vincenti registi della storia del calcio. Per me, per come vedo il calcio io, Modric è da far vedere nelle scuole calcio.


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

Nessun commento di Carezza sul miglior portiere al mondo?


----------

